# Melo scores career high 50 in Nuggets victory



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The last two points were the hardest for Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> With the game in the balance, the crowd chanting "MVP! MVP!" and Anthony's sights set on an offensive milestone, the Nuggets forward sank a pair of free throws with 16 seconds remaining to finish off a career-high 50-point performance and help Denver beat the New York Knicks 128-125 Friday night.
> 
> ...


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nba/2010373464_nba28.html


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2009/10/31/nba_20091031_anthony_feature.nba/index.html

Carmelo hungry for a championship.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Definitely an early favorite for MVP in my books


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I wasn't sure he was mentally capable of stepping it up another level, but I'm glad to be proven wrong. I really have to like the way the Nuggets have been playing (most of the time). Afflalo has stepped into the shoes he needed to fill, Lawson has been a godsend, and the Nene/Kenyon/Andersen trio seem to have picked up where they left off last season. But Anthony seems to be the big difference-maker in keeping this roster's momentum going. Billups is still absolutely crucial to success, but I think Anthony finally is the most important person on this team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Right now, Anthony is averaging career highs in scoring, steals, and all the percentages. Is this just an early season hot streak, or will he be a legit MVP contender? I guess time will tell.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Carmelo is killing. I don't think this is merely a hot streak. his attitude is different out there. he _knows_ that he can score at an all-time level, against any defender, and more importantly is comfortable with his abilities.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

I'm not seeing melo staying this consistent all year. he has yet to prove to me that his mental toughness can span a whole season.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

VCHighFly said:


> I'm not seeing melo staying this consistent all year. he has yet to prove to me that his mental toughness can span a whole season.


I'm sure he'll be crushed when he finds out that he's failed to prove himself to you thus far. Fortunately for him, enough people who are actually knowledgeable about basketball disagree with you. He's taken the proverbial next step with his game, and if you don't see that, then you're just wrong. That's the best way I can put it.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> I'm sure he'll be crushed when he finds out that he's failed to prove himself to you thus far. Fortunately for him, enough people who are actually knowledgeable about basketball disagree with you. He's taken the proverbial next step with his game, and if you don't see that, then you're just wrong. That's the best way I can put it.


Basketball Forum: where 18 games can cause verbal slander.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

It's not really slander if I'm right. Douchy? Sure. But not slanderous.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> It's not really slander if I'm right. Douchy? Sure. But not slanderous.


If you're right, it's a good prediction. That's it.


----------

